# Anyone had a P24D1 code?



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Greetings forum ... this is primarily for Diesel owners since it's a code that deals with the DEF/SCR system. Tonight when I started my Cruze to go to work, I got the following code: P24D1. When googled, it shows this ... P24D1 Chevrolet Code - Particulate Matter Sensor Regeneration Incomplete.

I have a feeling I know why it happened, and I believe the problem reared it's ugly head because I'm pretty sure when I got home from work this morning, there was a regen taking place ... so I sat with the car in neutral, and revved the engine, keeping the RPMs at about 1700-1800 for a minute or two to hopefully let it finish it's regen cycle. When I noticed the EGTs dropping below 600 degrees, I ASSUMED it was completed (since they had been at over 1,000 degrees) so I went ahead and let the engine go to normal idle speed for about 15 seconds, then shut the engine off. What I would like to ask the forum is ... has anyone else here experienced this problem, and can I fix it myself without getting the dealership involved? 

I was able to clear the CEL with my code reader, but the orange DEF symbol remains illuminated on the dash, and my car will be limited to 65 mph after 44 more miles of driving. Unfortunately, my drive home from work in the morning is 56 miles. I also already know that the only diesel mechanic at the dealership I normally take my vehicles to for repair is backed up into next week (I already had an appointment scheduled for my Equinox with the same diesel engine) for new repairs.

I'm planning to take out any/all fuses and/or relays that deal with the emissions system, as well as BCM, possibly even removing the negative battery cable overnight while I'm at work, but any help/advice would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I have not had this happen but it takes at least 3 consecutive interruptions of the regen to throw this code.

These cars usually complete a regen fairly quickly if all is well.

If you are already down to 44 miles left on the count down then it is not properly completing a regen for some reason. 

It will likely need a forced regen at the dealer. Any tech should be able to do this procedure.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

spaycace said:


> Greetings forum ... this is primarily for Diesel owners since it's a code that deals with the DEF/SCR system. Tonight when I started my Cruze to go to work, I got the following code: P24D1. When googled, it shows this ... P24D1 Chevrolet Code - Particulate Matter Sensor Regeneration Incomplete.


Regeneration of the particulate filter and the DEF system have almost nothing to do with each other. That code does not have anything to do with the DEF/SCR system.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

spaycace said:


> I'm pretty sure when I got home from work this morning, there was a regen taking place ... so I sat with the car in neutral, and revved the engine, keeping the RPMs at about 1700-1800 for a minute or two to hopefully let it finish it's regen cycle.


I don't think this helps anything. These cars are programmed to regen when you are driving at least moderate speed (about 35 mph works) and I do not believe they will regen when parked, even if you use the accelerator pedal to increase engine speed.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Update… rather than take the car to the dealership, I disconnected the negative cable, then pulled every fuse and/or relay related to the emissions system, as well as every BCM related fuse/relay. Reconnected the cable … low and behold, after a couple miles of driving, the light is no longer on! Oh sure, I had a LOT of other codes pop up, but I was able to clear them with my code reader. IF the light returns after some driving, I’ll take it to the dealership, but for now, I’ll just call it good.

On a separate note, I also determined that I’m able to drive further between regens when I use the Blue Def Platinum versus regular Blue Def. I was averaging 247 miles on Blue, 435 miles on Platinum. Haven’t done the math to see if it’s worth it, but with high diesel prices, it just might be!


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

spaycace said:


> On a separate note, I also determined that I’m able to drive further between regens when I use the Blue Def Platinum versus regular Blue Def. I was averaging 247 miles on Blue, 435 miles on Platinum. Haven’t done the math to see if it’s worth it, but with high diesel prices, it just might be!


DEF has nothing to do with regeneration of the DPF.


----------

